# Male Guinea-Pig Looking for a companion in a new home



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi all I have had a guinea-pig handed into Ickle Rescue.



*RESCUE(s):* Male Guinea Pig 
*Contact/organisation details:* Ickle Rescue 
*Does the animal have rescue back up?* Yes 
*Location:* Harlow, Essex 
*Number of animals*: 1 
*Type/Breed/Variety:* Short Hair 
*Sex:* Male 
*Age(s):* 17 months 
*Name(s):* Toffee 
*Colours:* Agouti

*Reason for rehoming:* Their previous owner works an awful lot and relied on the children and their nanny to look after these boys. But unfortunately, kids being kids, they have proven not to be very reliable and the boys lost a bit of weight. They have been well looked after and regained the weight now, but their owner now wants a new home. 
*Temperament:* This little boy came into the rescue today and is quite skittish, but once you have him he is OK. 
*Transport:* Transport may be available if adopted locally. Also there is regular transport to Manchester/Lancashire/West Yorkshire areas. Please contact me for transport options.

*Other Information*: He is not castrated so is looking for a neutered female to bond with. Bonding advice is available from the rescue. The adoption process is straightforward, involving a home check, adoption contract and an adoption fee. We are asking for a minimum of £15, but welcome donations higher than this as we are funding ourselves at the moment.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

This chunkster is still looking. Remember distance might not be an issue so please get in touch!


----------

